# Rechner selber bauen, oder fertig kaufen?



## Jada (17. April 2011)

Die hardcoreschrauber werden natürlich sagen selber bauen, aber irgendwie traue ich mich da nicht ran, da ich wirklich 0 (in worten null) Ahnung davon habe.

Na ja, das einbauen geht ja vielleicht noch, aber wenn ich lese das evtl. das bios, oder andere Sachen noch eingestellt werden müssen, dann verstehe ich nur Bahnhof...

Was ich möchte:

Einen PC für Games wie Herr der Ringe online, Fable,  Bildbearbeitung Adobe Photoshop, OpenOffice und später vielleicht noch Videobearbeitung. Ach ja, fernsehen darüber wäre auch nicht schlecht. Leise finde ich toll, SSD, Win7 64bit, USB 3 und Hdmi sollte auch vorhanden sein.

Bin nun also am überlegen zwischen einem PC von pcgh (PC Games Hardware High-End-PC 2500K-Edition W7HP64) oder einem selbst gebautem.

Der Rechner sollte max. 1300 Euro kosten, damit ich noch 200 Euro für den Samsung 2450H übrig habe. Darf aber auch gerne günstiger sein.

Wenn ihr meint ein Typ der zwar keine zwei linken Hände hat, aber ansonsten noch nichts damit zu tun hatte, kann sich da rantrauen, freue ich mich auf eure Vorschläge. 

Wenn nicht viel dagegen spricht möchte ich das Gehäuse von Lian Li 60 FN Midi Tower. Wenn ein anderes wesentlich leiser, oder besser geeignet ist, wäre das aber auch kein Problem.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2011)

Gut so einen Rechner könnte man kaufen wenn die Daumen beider Hände in eine Richtung zeigen. Ich wäre trotzdem eher für einen Eigenbau da man nur dort auch auch alles hat was man will. Bei HWV wäre die Montage auch recht günstig für einen selbst zusamnne gestellten Rechner. Muss ein Betriebssystem dabei sein?


----------



## Jada (17. April 2011)

Ja, ein Betriebssystem sollte da auch mit bei sein.


----------



## Dehero (17. April 2011)

Der PC ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber ich würde trotzdem selbst einen zusammenstellen.
Da du den PC auch für Video- und Bildbearbeitung nutzen willst, würde ich dir folgendes vorschlagen:

Prozessor: i7-2600k
Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Mainboard: P8P67
ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Grafikkarte: GTX 570
MSI N570GTX-M2D12D5/OC, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V255-038R) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Arbeitsspeicher: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB
GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Festplatte: Spinpoint F3
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Laufwerk: H22NS50
LG Electronics GH22NS50, SATA, schwarz, bulk | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

SSD: OCZ Onyx 2 120GB
OCZ Onyx 2 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2ONX120G) | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU

Kühler: Mugen 2
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100) | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU

Netzteil: High Current Gamer HCG-520
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU

Das sind ungefähr 1040€ ohne Gehäuse und ohne Betriebssystem. Da bleiben dir noch 260€ für beides.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. April 2011)

Wenn man selber baut und Betriebsystem selber instaliert,lernt man seinen Rechner viel besser kennen.
Hatte zu anfang auch 0 Ahnung(den Rechner am Powerknopf ausgemacht(Rechner bei Real gekauft )).
Als ich ein bischen durchblickte,hab ich mich geärgert (langsamer Ram drinn).
Hab mir ein bischen Literatur gekauft und ein bischen dazugelernt.
Würde auf jedenfall selber bauen,ist alles relativ idiotensicher,wenn man behutsam mit den Komponenten umgeht,kann eigentlich auch nichts passieren.
Aber muss jeder selber wissen

MFG


----------



## der_knoben (17. April 2011)

Jada schrieb:


> Na ja, das einbauen geht ja vielleicht noch, aber wenn ich lese das evtl. das bios, oder andere Sachen noch eingestellt werden müssen, dann verstehe ich nur Bahnhof...


Das kommt eigentlich selten vor, dass man noch was einstellen muss.

Würde dir auch empfehlen, einen PC selbst zusammenzubauen. Notfalls nimmst du einfach die Konifg vom PCGH PC und schraubst es selbst zusammen.

Ich geh allerdings aufgrund deiner Aussagen übers Bios davon aus, dass du nicht übertakten möchtest. Deshalb brauchst du auch keinen extra CPU-Kühler.
Als CPU i5-2500 und als MB ein AsRock H67 DE3. Dazu 2x4GB 1333MHz CL9 RAM von TeamGroup bspw.
NT: Antec High CUrrent GAmer 520W oder Cougar A 450W.
SSD: Corsair Force oder Crucial C300 oder OCZ Vertex3 mit rund 120GB. HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB.

Zur Zusammenstellung von Dehero

Der i7 2600K ist  unnötig, da er 1. nichts im Bios machen will, von daher kann das K weg, und 2. wird im großteil der Fälle auch bei Videobearbeitung für Privatanwender kein i7 benötigt.


----------



## Heli-Homer (17. April 2011)

Naja, da der gute herr VLLT irgendwann auf videobearbeitung wechseln wird und er nur spiele wie fable und hdr:o spielt sollte ein i5 2500k gepaart mit einer gtx 560ti die beste lösung sein.
Auch wenn das budget hoch angesetzt ist muss nicht alles rausgehauen werden.
Der rest des systems ist perfekt.


----------



## Dehero (17. April 2011)

Der i7-2600k ist nur ~15€ teurer als ein i7-2600. Klar, dass er dafür auch ein P67-Board braucht, was etwas mehr kostet als eins mit H67-Chipsatz, aber dafür hat er in Zukunft die Möglichkeit zu übertakten, falls er sich diese Option offenhalten will.


----------



## Jada (17. April 2011)

Wow, ihr seid ja richtig fix. Klasse.

Also übertakten werde ich sicherlich nichts. Da ich aber täglich ca. 12 Stunden vor dem PC hocke brauche ich ja vielleicht doch einen Kühler?


----------



## der_knoben (17. April 2011)

Denke nicht, dass du nen extra Kühler brauchen wirst, der Intel boxed soll wohl sehr brauchbar sein.

Ansonsten ist natürlich nen Scythe Mugen2 zu empfehlen. Den kannst du dann auch mit niedrigster Drehzahl laufen lassen ,und es wird kühl bleiben.
Der Einbau ist zwar etwas komplizierter (wird zumindest behauptet, hab ich selbst so nicht bemerkt), aber ne Anleitung findest du in meinem Blog "How To PC Zusammenbau".


----------

